

AWS EC2 Price Comparison Chart - moonlighter
http://kenlin.com/x/aws-price-comparison-chart/

======
moonlighter
I find the compare option for different instance types especially useful.

~~~
gk1
Here's a handy calculator, with variables you can edit:
[https://www.scalyr.com/cloud](https://www.scalyr.com/cloud)

~~~
moonlighter
Thanks! I also liked the visualizations (via d3.js)

